# LSD!



## Panda Rox Ur Face (Dec 19, 2004)

Back Story: 
I know there are s13s that have come stock with an LSD. 
I bought this chassis from a transmission shop, its an 89 240sx coupe. It had no motor and a tranny being held on by one bolt. I have all power options (windows, locks, side mirrors, HUD) I put my KA24DE from my wrecked 91' hatch. 

I got the motor to run finally and i decided to go drifting. Well, i have driven my friends 240 and it gets sideways easy, stock motor, stock suspension. 

The actual story: 
My coupe will NOT get sideways, but lets get into the details. He has an open diff and it is really obvious, one wheel spins while taking off and doing doing burnouts and the such. Well, when I would "try" to drift, the car wouldn't, but i did notice two, thats right, TWO tire marks from my car. 

WHAT?! DO I HAVE AN LSD!?!? 

So the first thing I check is with a smoky burnout. . . 
with an open diff, one wheel will spin. 
With my car, both tires leave big ol' black marks. 

Now, if there is anyone in this thread that knows for a fact that they DO have a stock Diff in their car, 
or if anyone has seen or has experience with the stock limited diff from a 240, 
could you please tell me if there is an obvious sign between the open, and limited diff. . ?!


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

my donor car was a stocker-than-stock (minus paint and ghett-DOH audio installation) 89, open diff ..... once i put on my uber-HKS exhaust, it was leaving *2* 12 foot patches on a peelout ... before exhaust it would leave about a 1 foot patch on one side and a 2-3foot on teh other side

open diffs *can* spin both wheels, they work on which wheel has more grip.. if theyre the same, then they will both lay it down

how to test:
do a burnout *while turning* thats when an open diff should put all teh power in one wheel
if you get 2 patches on that, then you have some sort of lsd... or a freak diff
just dont DO lsd while testing if you have an lsd.... the giant grasshoppers are really annoying




Panda Rox Ur Face said:


> Back Story:
> I know there are s13s that have come stock with an LSD.
> I bought this chassis from a transmission shop, its an 89 240sx coupe. It had no motor and a tranny being held on by one bolt. I have all power options (windows, locks, side mirrors, HUD) I put my KA24DE from my wrecked 91' hatch.
> 
> ...


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

Also, with my experience with american cars anyway, when a differential is on its way out it will act as an lsd, definitely not saying this is the case with you car but I have heard of some strange cases where this has happened.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

As for above i have never heard of that, to my knowledge there is no way an open diff can lock both axels together making it act like a LSD. As for what we have stock in some model 240s its a VLSD, Viscous type limited slip diff. For more info look here www.google.com


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

I am not saying it has happened with a nissan rear end but I have heard and seen it otherwise on a few domestic rearend.


----------



## Panda Rox Ur Face (Dec 19, 2004)

*You Can Take The Test TODAY!*

Well, I decided to look it up today while I was at work. 

According to Mitchel, "Nissan does not have any external identification to indicate which differential is used" 

Sooo. . . I pulled my car in, put it on the rack. Easy test to see if you have a LSD, turn one wheel. 

If you have an open Diff, the other wheel will spin the same speed in the opposite direction. Power flow through an open diff is; Transmission, Driveshaft, pinion gear, ring gear, side gears, axles, wheels. According to physics, Force takes the path of least resistance. If both of the gears are given power equally with no additional load, both tires spin at the same time. If one wheel begins to loose grip, power will continue to flow to that one wheel, because there is no additional force to over come. Because once again, force is lazy, and will take the path of least resistance. That equals, ONE WHEEL BURNOUTS!! YAY! ! ! 

If you have an LSD, with the car in the air, spin one wheel, if the other tire does not move, you have an LSD. Because the actually side gears in the Diff are not directly touching, each wheel can move independently. Only when one wheel spins excessively the viscous affect, acts like a clutch, and once heated up, will grab both wheels at somewhat an equal effect. 

So, today, I found out that I have an LSD!! 
SWEET! ! !


----------



## SR20_S13 (Aug 4, 2005)

Panda Rox Ur Face said:


> Well, I decided to look it up today while I was at work.
> 
> According to Mitchel, "Nissan does not have any external identification to indicate which differential is used"
> 
> ...


then explain why you can't drift? with an lsd it shoud slide like butter.... explain.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Well for one, Not trying to step on anyones toes nere but if your not that great at driving your car, and also depending on which engine, you can really only break the wheels loose around a car and red line the engine. I have a VLSD on my HICAS car and I can get both to slip nice when im hitting a corner and if youve got the revs right, it took me a while to figure out the right combo before I could dso it easy, so Im not sure how long youve driven your car cus I dont know you personally but that is what I went through when i started to drive this car. Anyways if youve got the VLSD have a fun time in the corners dude.


----------



## SR20_S13 (Aug 4, 2005)

Jordy240 said:


> Well for one, Not trying to step on anyones toes nere but if your not that great at driving your car, and also depending on which engine, you can really only break the wheels loose around a car and red line the engine. I have a VLSD on my HICAS car and I can get both to slip nice when im hitting a corner and if youve got the revs right, it took me a while to figure out the right combo before I could dso it easy, so Im not sure how long youve driven your car cus I dont know you personally but that is what I went through when i started to drive this car. Anyways if youve got the VLSD have a fun time in the corners dude.


reason why u had to find ur "rpm" range is cuz u had a hicas model... those are unstable as is and honestly "don't drift" cuz the back end corrects n jus tries to turn. i can get mine do "slide" with an open diff with out even trying very hard.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

With the car in the air, spinning a tire on one side will also spin the other side in the same direction if it's an LSD. That's guaranteed, not matter what type of LSD you have.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Ask any racer, any real racer... VLSD's suck for drifting. Okay, I'll go so far as to say that the unreliable, sluggish, and shitty VLSD is just not worth using at all in the first place. I wish I would have just bought a Torsen.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

My HICAS is shorted out or something, cus half the time it dont work, and the other half it does. So I'm not sure what the problem is. Tryed calling Nissan and i guess they dont teach the guys as good up here in the north cus they didnt know anything about the system. So right now Im running it 50/50. Still a great car though. And the comment about the "crappy VLSD" well i guess how much HP your puttin through it matters alot, cus My buddy who's got a MOPAR 360 in his 240sx just put the VLSD over the open and I can tell you one thing. It grabs a heck of a whole lot more over my stock KA24DE. I think the setup of the car has a bit to do with it too.


----------



## SR20_S13 (Aug 4, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Ask any racer, any real racer... VLSD's suck for drifting. Okay, I'll go so far as to say that the unreliable, sluggish, and shitty VLSD is just not worth using at all in the first place. I wish I would have just bought a Torsen.


your an idiot. why would i ask a racer of a vlsd will help in drifting? i promise you a v is better then open. i can drift a v and open its jus a lil more difficult getting the slide started. quit bein a ricer you ***


----------

